# mercury 3.3M kein Kühlwasserstrahl



## wanjok07 (12. März 2015)

Hallo habe ein mercury 3.3 ps typ 3.3M
Bei ebay kleinanzeige gekauft. Laut vorherigen besitzer hat er um die 10 jahre unbenutzt in der ecke gestanden. Er lässt er sich gut starten und dreht es kommt aber kein kühlwasserstrahl. 
Was muss ich berücksichtigen wenn  ich ihn in Betrieb holen will? Was muss alles gewechselt werden un wo  bekomm ich die sachen her?
Vielen dank im voraus


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. März 2015)

*AW: mercury 3.3M kein Kühlwasserstrahl*

Da wirst du denke ich, glaube Impeller heißt das teil wechseln müssen und ganz wichtig gucken ob der Kanal wo das Wasser angesaugt wird frei ist, bei uns war das Teil komplett dicht mit Muscheln und Algen, so dass nix mehr ging...


----------



## gründler (13. März 2015)

*AW: mercury 3.3M kein Kühlwasserstrahl*

Moin

Impeller wechseln,Öl wechseln,Dichtungen etc.nach schauen,sowie die kanäle der Wasserzufuhr kontrollieren.

Teile bekommst du wenn du die Ser.Nr.vom Motor hast im Netz und co. 

Impellerwechsel/Durchchecken in einer Fachfirma kostet zwischen 100-150€ ca. sollte eigentlich alle 2-3J. gemacht werden "eigentlich".

#h


----------



## wanjok07 (13. März 2015)

*AW: mercury 3.3M kein Kühlwasserstrahl*

Ich werde es sehr warscheinlich selber machen bin industriemechaniker
Sollte es hinbekommen. Worauf muss ich achten beim wechsel. Hab im Netz überall nach Videos geguckt finde aber nichts hilfreiches über den aussenborder.


----------



## zwilling (13. März 2015)

*AW: mercury 3.3M kein Kühlwasserstrahl*

Hallo,
Beim Probelauf nach dem Impellerwechsel unbedingt den Wasserkreislauf sicherstellen(großer  Eimer oder so) sonst isser 
gleich wieder hin. Durch sowas wirds das Teil vielleicht sogar entschärft haben.
Gruß vom Zwilling


----------



## thanatos (13. März 2015)

*AW: mercury 3.3M kein Kühlwasserstrahl*

denke mal Industriemechaniker ist ähnlich dem was mal Betriebsschlosser gewesen ist -erinnere mich an die Worte meines Meisters alles was zusammengebaut ist geht auch wieder auseinander ihr müsst nur richtig hinschaun und das Prinzip
 erkennen.
 Viel Spaß beim Schrauben ist stellen weise fummelig
 zum Reinigen der Kanäle einen Draht aus nem Bowdenzug
 macht sich durch seine Verdrallung ganz gut.#6


----------



## stroker (13. März 2015)

*AW: mercury 3.3M kein Kühlwasserstrahl*

Hallo !


Wenn er 10 Jahre stand, kannst Du den Vergaser auch gleich ausbauen und sauber machen !
Schau mal zu erst ob die Strahldüse für den Kontrollstrahl verstopft ist, wie schon beschrieben am besten mit einem weichen dünnen Draht.


MfG

Vielleicht hilft das
http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Merc/Mercury/1990/1003201JK/GEAR HOUSING ASSEMBLY/parts.html


----------



## wanjok07 (14. März 2015)

*AW: mercury 3.3M kein Kühlwasserstrahl*

Vielen Dank Leute


----------



## wanjok07 (16. März 2015)

*AW: mercury 3.3M kein Kühlwasserstrahl*

Hallo Leute habe ein weiteres Problem.
Mir ist der schalthebel von neutral auf vorwärts abgebrochen.
Wo kann ich den bestellen und hat schon jemand das selbe problem gehabt.


----------



## wanjok07 (16. März 2015)

*AW: mercury 3.3M kein Kühlwasserstrahl*

Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?
Ausgebaut hab ich ihn schon muss nur noch einen Bestellen aber wo???


----------



## wilhelm (16. März 2015)

*AW: mercury 3.3M kein Kühlwasserstrahl*

http://www.mercury-marine.eu/mercury/de.aspx
http://www.mercury-marine.eu/mercury/de/parts--accessories.aspx
http://www.marineservice-wiesinger....enborder-innenborder-honda-mercury-mercruiser

 Hoffe das reicht

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## wanjok07 (16. März 2015)

*AW: mercury 3.3M kein Kühlwasserstrahl*

Auf diesen Seiten war ich zwar aber ich finde einfach nicht den Schalthebel


----------



## Vanner (16. März 2015)

*AW: mercury 3.3M kein Kühlwasserstrahl*

Was man so nicht findet, kann man dort aber auch Anfragen, oder?


----------

